

Distributed Consensus: Beating Impossibility with Probability One - mjb
http://brooker.co.za/blog/2014/01/12/ben-or.html

======
ComSubVie
That's quite an interesting algorithm, especially the random selection part.
I'd really like to read the original paper!

I found a correctness-proof which includes peseudo-code in the papers
"Correctness Proof of Ben-Or’s Randomized Consensus Algorithm"[1] and "The
correctness proof of Ben-Or’s randomized consensus algorithm"[2].

[1]
[http://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/7336/1/98-1682.pd...](http://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/7336/1/98-1682.pdf)
[2]
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~samvas/teaching/2221/handouts/ben...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~samvas/teaching/2221/handouts/benor-
paper.pdf)

------
fintler
A few links to the paper the author couldn't find:

[http://www.disi.unitn.it/~montreso/ds/papers/p27-ben-
or.pdf](http://www.disi.unitn.it/~montreso/ds/papers/p27-ben-or.pdf)

[http://bayfiles.net/file/13Oqj/1Q46fJ/p27-ben-
or.pdf](http://bayfiles.net/file/13Oqj/1Q46fJ/p27-ben-or.pdf)

[https://mega.co.nz/#!VU4nWbDK!NcqVDGI6iuE-
EJ07sB9glV_UEPFlMV...](https://mega.co.nz/#!VU4nWbDK!NcqVDGI6iuE-
EJ07sB9glV_UEPFlMVuYJ9G30c2JO04)

This entire concept has blown my mind. One of my basic assumptions of how
consensus works was completely wrong.

